# columbus area gunsmith



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Anyone know a gunsmith in the Columbus area that is familier with M1 Garand operations? Have one I'd like to get checked out.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

scallop,
Why don't you give Vance's a call, maybe they can help you

Ron


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

There was a guy a few years back up by Sunbury called the mauser man(his actual name is Jim Caudill) I used to see him at the Pro Shows all the time but I havent seen him for awhile, Aumiller up in Westerville advertises expert repair on all makes in his yellow pages ad.


----------

